
Show HN: Crabby: a web page performance monitor using Selenium and Graphite - chrissnell
https://github.com/chrissnell/crabby
======
bedros
this looks exactly what I was looking for; I was thinking of running some
tests in selenium and see how the performance of the servers with graphite; I
hope your project will save me time

However, I'm not a big fan of go lang :(

is there a way to simulate 100's or 1000's of users accessign the website at
the same time?

thanks

